
Do you have time outside of work? - athzy
https://medium.com/swlh/do-you-have-time-for-me-aebfe4a99753
======
shams93
Before 2008 yes but after the crisis no, suddenly jobs demanded triple time
for free part of Obama's program for so call shared sacrifice which amounted
to legalized slavery

